# Montgomery Ward "Powr-Kraft" Tools by Black & Decker



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

Do any of you (still) have any Montgomery Ward "Powr Kraft" power tools that were glorified versions of Black & Decker power tools from the 1978-83 period?

Basically, Wards had B&D add a few decorative touches here and other changes there to distinguish the Wards version from a mainstream B&D product.

Here's one example:








(This is basically the B&D 7604 router with some decorative touches on the motor unit)

1981 Wards Christmas catalog page with the glorified B&D stuff:








(Scan is courtesy of WishBookWeb.com; look at the router, I mean Wards had B&D go to great lengths on that one, adding larger square-cut handles, and even the motor unit's been tinkered with)

Wards products made by Black & Decker are given the code letters "XBA" before the catalog #.

~Ben


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Just for the record, I bought a PowerKraft Wards 1/2" drill in 1960 something. It is a monster, has never given me a minutes trouble, still runs and will break your wrist if you're not careful. More than I can say about any other electric tool as late as 2000, all of which have died and gone to junk. There is one exception I almost forgot, a Millers Falls electric hand saw from early 1950s. Still using it in remodeling projects!
DanK


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Nothing with a tail, just some very old PowerCraft open and box end wrenches. I do however have a JC Penney hammer drill. Pretty weird when you think about the "new" JCP


----------



## BDFan1981 (Jan 8, 2012)

It should be known that "TSZ" is the manufacturer code Wards used to denote something made by Skil.

~Ben


----------

